# Cement Queen Hole - Animas Reports?



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Still named the same, with the exception of the new drop (Ponderosa)

Smelter is great from 800+ atleast (probably lower). Fast and bouncy above 1200ish

Corner pocket gets munchy at 1200-2000. Lots of people swimming out of it. Below 1200 is pretty friendly. 

Ponderosa has been sweet at most flows. Awesome at 1700+

Clocktower is basically gone. They're planning on fixing it once the water and permits allow, along with tweaking Corner Pocket to make it a little friendlier. 

Overall, I think it will be a vast improvement at lower water than what we had, hopefully making our season significantly longer.

Decent number of rafts flipping at Smelter and Corner Pocket. Rafters in this town are gonna have to step up their game, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

Thanks. Sounds like dumping millions of dollars in the river hasn't done much.


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Bump*

Poop Chute and La Chingadera seems like a good place to start naming the features and dangers created to fix the problems caused by the last set of poorly considered features that were added to fix the vast improvements and problems caused by pouring rocks and money in to ruin the once-great Animas town run.

Groover Dam, City Tax Rock, Consultant's Drowning Machine, . . .


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i've heard it referred to as "shit show" this is from one of my Durango river buddies


----------

